# Hunting Oaks Area/Any help??



## gman (Oct 9, 2003)

Myself and 3 others are going to be pheasant hunting the oaks area in another week and would like any thoughts or recomendations as for places to go. We have 2 labs and 2 shorthairs. Also, any thoughts on the Angry Beaver Lodge/Bar?? Is it still around?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There is more posted land this year than ever. Shawn is the gracious host of the Angry Beaver and he would love to have you stop in for a visit.


----------



## gman (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks DJ, will look Shawn up and have a few cold ones at the AB.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

First of all it's Oakes, not oaks. Shawn is my cousin and he would definately love the business. Like DJ said there is a ton of posted land in the area this year. It'd be wise to open the phone book and talk to some farmers. It will definately be busy in the area this weekend with the duck/pheasant hunters that are around.


----------



## gman (Oct 9, 2003)

I apologize on the spelling, I do stand corrected... We will be coming out and hunting the 18-21, since the out of state people have to wait a week before we can hunt. We were thinking of trying to get some names of farmers that we could talk to about hunting their property from the folks at the local bars.. That has seemed to work pretty good in the past for other places we have gone to. But we will definately spend time in the AB and give Shawn alot business!!!!!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Out of staters DO NOT have to wait a week to hunt pheasants....that applies to PLOTS and state run lands ONLY. You should not have any problem finding birds or a place to hunt. Stop at Scheels sporting goods or another such place for a PLOTS BOOK. A great reference guide for all open lands which are closed to NRs the FIRST WEEK ONLY.


----------

